# OK to take 'big game snakes' during small-game seasons



## Fuscus (Dec 22, 2009)

*Published On:* 12-22-2009
*Source:* http://myfwc.com

An FWC executive order, which went into effect Aug. 29, gives all properly licensed and permitted hunters authority to harvest pythons and other reptiles of concern (Indian python, reticulated python, northern and southern African rock python, amethystine or scrub python, green anaconda and Nile monitor lizard) 

scrubbies?

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## herptrader (Dec 22, 2009)

I doubt there are many, if any scrubbies in there but just in case it does make sense to include them in the list. They are after all feral in that context and not endangered elsewhere.

Interesting though.


----------



## garthy (Dec 22, 2009)

Scrubbies must be some form of potential threat, my opinion is that their laws are too lax. I know there are critics of our system, but we don't face these problems do we? 
They(scrubbies) are certainly big enough to be of concern but this is the 1st we've heard of it? It amazes me how the yanks must percieve snakes... big and small game??? I guess you gotta be there to understand the concept.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 22, 2009)

without sounding like I am having a go at them ...but in all honesty nothing ever really surprises me when the USA is mentioned ...(and its not a dig at anyone personally from the USA so please dont turn this into something its not )


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 23, 2009)

garthy said:


> my opinion is that their laws are too lax. I know there are critics of our system, but we don't face these problems do we?



No we don't. But this is why America is now facing a potential species ban (if it hasn't already been passed). 

It's not a case of animal activists and governments promoting and endorsing a willy-nilly style of restriction on such animals, and regardless or not on whether anyone thinks its a knee-jerk response, the fact is someone somewhere needed to look as though somebody was doing something to stop what HAS happened! Silly keepers and greedy breeders have brought this upon themselves! Thank the sweet lord we don't permit exotic species in this country!


----------

